# Best 50cc saw?



## gixxer1237 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been cutting a LOT of downed hedge and want a smaller saw for limbing. Thinking of either a 261 or 346. The other saw I use is a ms310. So I already have stihl chains and bars, but i'm also thinking 357 or 361. I may have the early stages of CAD...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2011)

The 261 is the strongest 50cc saw on the market. The 346 is the best handling 50cc saw on the market. Both are phenominal saws.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 28, 2011)

Brad you gotta try an efco 152...you may or may not change your mind. I know your sick of hearing about them but they are hands down the best bang for your buck..Just think what one would do if you ported it....they are drop in style engine design..not a clamshell..very durable little critters and will run with or out run a stihl 026 and husky 346 stock. Plus they have the no fear 5yr warranty

My vote goes for an efco 152. check this thread out to see what others are saying...and get a good look at one.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133888.htm?highlight=efco+152


----------



## slipknot (Jan 28, 2011)

Baileys sells the 152 with 16" .325 chain for $379 free shipping. Comparison vids start on page 3....Id fast forward to page 3 because thats where the thread starts to get good.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133888.htm?highlight=efco+152


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2011)

My vote goes to the MS261 but I really would like to try the Efco saws out. I hope somebody brings wone to a GTG!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 28, 2011)

I have not ran 261, but am very impressed with my 346. I would recommend anyone getting one.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 28, 2011)

If there is another ohio gtg and i get invited for once..lol... I will bring both a 152 and a 156 stock and by then I hope to have my other 152 ported! Now I will say if you got piles of cash laying around..you cant go wrong with a stihl..they have awsome dealer support.(they just cost more than my my CAD budget allows..my girl has me on financial probation..lol. Efco is starting to catch on now that some have gave them a try. Dealer support is not bad..there is always baileys if you dont mind mail order...dealers are around...they just arent in every small town like stihl is.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2011)

If the saw is to be used in the woods (including limbing etc) the 346xp makes most sense. Blocking firewood is a secondary consideration at best regarding a 50cc saw imo, as you just as well can use a larger saw.

What will serve you best depends on your priorities. :soldier:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 10 years behind a 346xp and love it. That would be my first choice.

I do want to try out a Efco at some point though.


----------



## edisto (Jan 28, 2011)

The best 50cc saw is a 70cc saw.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jan 28, 2011)

imo the best 50cc saw is the partner 5000plus :smile:


----------



## Brewmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the Dolmar PS-5105 is the best 50cc Saw.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 28, 2011)

:deadhorse:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> I think the Dolmar PS-5105 is the best 50cc Saw.



Not really close, but still a good saw...:thinking:


----------



## APEXQUADER (Jan 28, 2011)

stihl 261 and husky 346 are very close in power and weight


----------



## jmethodrose (Jan 28, 2011)

Here we go again, team 346xp vs team ms261!

Both are very good saws, and will last you for years if looked after. Best is to go to the dealer and hold both, see which feels better for you. Also judge according to price in your area.

No Husqvarna dealer for 80 miles, but you can see 3 Stihl dealers from your house? Question answered! Same in the opposite scenario.

hope this helps,

Joe

(by the way, I vote for a 346xp but I am a bit biased! :in-love


----------



## formula_pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

Hard to go wrong with any of the top name pro saws. As already said, go to some dealers and check the saws out in person, see how they feel to you and make your own decision. That is what I did when I bought the 346XP last spring, and am very happy with it. 

Having a close dealer made no difference in my decision, I fix my own saws and none of the local dealers are "saw guys" , they like to sell mowers and trimmers.............


----------



## JustinM (Jan 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> What will serve you best depends on your priorities. :soldier:


 
Definitely. Priorities are key here - including how, where and when you will use your saw, as well as what your budget is. 

When I bought my 5100 I was in the same boat as the OP - wanted a fast, lighter saw. I was originally looking at stihl and husky but the cost difference (about 30-40% less money) made the dolmar the obvious choice for me. 

I am sure you would be happy with either of those 2 saws listed in your original post.


----------



## Isna (Jan 28, 2011)

346XP handles great. Very good small size saw...
On the other hand, MS260 and 261 are very reliable saws. 
Very hard choice...
I prefer using the 346xp but, If I want a really reliable saw (long term investment), I would go for a MS260 or MS261...


----------



## Vibes (Jan 28, 2011)

I would also like to try an Efco 152, but I got the 50cc category covered. If money is an issue, try a 350/450 Husky. I have the red sister to one (J-Red 2150) and I've put it through the paces and it has not missed a beat in 6 years. I cut over 20 chords with it the first 2 years I had it. Then I found this site, and in the words of Paul Harvey," Now you know the rest of the story"


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2011)

slipknot said:


> If there is another ohio gtg and i get invited for once..lol... I will bring both a 152 and a 156 stock and by then I hope to have my other 152 ported! Now I will say if you got piles of cash laying around..you cant go wrong with a stihl..they have awsome dealer support.(they just cost more than my my CAD budget allows..my girl has me on financial probation..lol. Efco is starting to catch on now that some have gave them a try. Dealer support is not bad..there is always baileys if you dont mind mail order...dealers are around...they just arent in every small town like stihl is.


 
Maybe I'll get to check yours out at a GTG sometime. It's just hard for me to argue against a 346 when I can get them for $440.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't run a 261 yet. Really enjoy my OE 346 as well as my 5100. Never cared for the 026 and have had 3 of them.
Partner 500 is a nice saw and the 5000 even nicer, they just don't have the anti-vibe that the modern saws have.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 28, 2011)

My opinion: MS261 all the way, baby...

Great saw...power-to-weight,
good balance...
good fuel economy...
good anti-vibe...

You already have compatable bars and chains...

What are you doing reading ArboristSite threads? Why aren't you at the dealer buying your new 261?

Send us pics when ya get it home!


----------



## Javelin (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a customer bring in a new 261. He just had to have me try it out. I must admidt not to bad! I do not know about the strongest on the market in the 50cc range. My 5100 would outsaw it but I am pulling 3/8 and the stihl had 325 on it. Might be real close if I put 325 on the 5100! He had a 510 dolmar and it was stronger than it but it should be I would hope for the price!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 28, 2011)

If I were in the market for a new pro 50cc saw the 261 would be hard to pass up. The filtration, power, quality and dealer network is hard to overlook.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dYdiJe5X7Fo" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2011)

here's Andre hiding behind Brad's 261


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 28, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> here's Andre hiding behind Brad's 261


 
That guy looks like a bad mo fo I wouldn't mess with him.:chicken:

That was a fun day, felt like a kid.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 28, 2011)

I think that if you went to the nearest Husky and Stihl dealers and handled the 261 and 346, then you could make up your mind on that alone. The balance and just the overall feel of a saw in your hands is a personal opinion kinda thing. No one else can tell you which handles or feels better. Power, reliability, antivibe, etc, between these two don't really show much of an advantage to either from wht I've seen so far. So I can't really recommend you either one, but can tell you that they'll both do you right in a 50cc saw. So go feel em out. Don't forget about the 260 either. You may like the way it feels over any of them.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2011)

solid advice


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont think you can go wrong with a 026pro/260pro or even the 261. I havent ran the 261 so i couldnt give ya a honest opinion. Although alot of people rave about both of them.

Those efcos look sweet and are in my price range, but i have no use for another saw.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 28, 2011)

Been asked to comment on this thread from the viewpoint of an Efco dealer. Trouble is I am a fulltime logger also. Here are my thoughts.

Never ran a 346NE or 261. Have probably 20,000 plus tanks thru both 260 and 346OE models. If some have followed the 152 Efco long term thread I have 417 tanks thru one.

The 152 is a good saw. It has parts that can equal or better either a 260 or 346OE. It also has parts that are not up to Stihl/Husky level. A saw however does not go into the woods in peices, but as a complete unit. If the use was blocking firewood only, the 152 is the full equal to either 260 or 346OE. For logs/pulp ( pro level use ), as a total package however the 152 comes up behind 260/346OE.

If some see this as a dealer putting down his product, it is not the case. I see it as a logger/dealer being honest. I have no problem recommending other brands to my customers. I want to make them happy. Have guys buying Stihl/Husky saws from other dealers but getting all their accessories from me. I can live with it. I am running a 346 xpg this winter.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to run a ported MS261 someday. ......and thats prolly another good point for both Husqvarna and Stihl is that they both gain a lot from porting.


----------



## TonyRumore (Jan 28, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> Those efcos look sweet and are in my price range, but i have no use for another saw.


 
It's not about "use" man....time to get over that.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 28, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> Those efcos look sweet and are in my price range, *but i have no use for another saw.*


 

Those are the types of words that can get you banned around here.



:laughn::laughn::laughn::laughn:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 28, 2011)

The best for me, MS261




TT


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 28, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> I think the Dolmar PS-5105 is the best 50cc Saw.


 



























































I agree with you 100%. The great thing about a 5105 is that you don't have to spend another $300 in a port job.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 28, 2011)

birddogtg said:


> I agree with you 100%. The great thing about a 5105 is that you don't have to spend another $300 in a port job.


 

Why would you need to do that? I like the little Dolmar's just fine, but the 346/261's don't need to be ported to to handle a 5100/5105.


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 28, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Why would you need to do that? I like the little Dolmar's just fine, but the 346/261's don't need to be ported to to handle a 5100/5105.


 
I think they do.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jan 28, 2011)

032 AVE is bottom end on 50cc class and I just like old saws as lot of these here still in the PNW. 032 tru 090 are my kind of saws


----------



## Kemper (Jan 28, 2011)

birddogtg said:


> I agree with you 100%. The great thing about a 5105 is that you don't have to spend another $300 in a port job.


 


+1


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2011)

In stock form, both the 346 and 261 are stronger than the 5100/5105. The same applies after my porting too. The worst part about the 5100/5105 is the limited coil.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 28, 2011)

TonyRumore said:


> It's not about "use" man....time to get over that.


 


JustinM said:


> Those are the types of words that can get you banned around here.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughn::laughn::laughn::laughn:


 
I dont see the reason anymore. Now flipping saws is another thing, im eyeballin' that ms180 with a air leak. You could flip that in no time. Thing is i dont have the time to work on it


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 28, 2011)

Welp...I'm going to have to toot the horn with Slipknot, check out an Efco 152. The features, the warranty and the price are all great selling point versus other brands. And I am really, really happy with mine. Granted I am not experienced with the Stihl n Husky options, but I can tell you that the Efco has really impressed me. I'll never pass by the small names to dash to the neon light ones ever again. Next car's a Kia!...well...you know.


----------



## birddogtg (Jan 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> In stock form, both the 346 and 261 are stronger than the 5100/5105. The same applies after my porting too. The worst part about the 5100/5105 is the limited coil.


 
Woodymans ported 346 can't beat Grandpatractors stock 5100.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2011)

birddogtg said:


> Woodymans ported 346 can't beat Grandpatractors stock 5100.


 
Then there's either something wrong with the saw or it's setup/operation. He's welcome to send it back if he thinks something's wrong with it. Were they wearing the same chain, sprocket size, and same operator?


----------



## sawfun9 (Jan 28, 2011)

For bucking firewood I'll take my 026. But for limbing I'd go with the 346 for it's handling. My 346 was $60 less than a new 260.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't beat the 346 for "sideways balance"

But between the 5100, 261, 346, there aint a gnats a$$ difference between them stock. (except the price)

A good filing job on the chain would be more of a deciding factor fo sure.


----------



## gixxer1237 (Jan 28, 2011)

Its going to be a Stihl 361. I was cutting ALL day and we really need anouther bucking saw. And I talked my brother into a 261 if they ever get em in this area. If not the dealer has a 260. My brother looked at em while I was busy cutting wood. He went to deliver a load, stopped to get bar oil and mix, and now hes trying to convince his wife, and I got to get my tax money.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 28, 2011)

birddogtg said:


> Woodymans ported 346 can't beat Grandpatractors stock 5100.



There is alot more to making three cuts the fastest than just having a ported saw.I am a novice compared to grampatractor when it comes to racing chainsaws.I will some day succeed I hope at beating the 5100.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 28, 2011)

We will see how the 261 does when it get broke in a little. Right now it will not saw with my 5100 and it is stock but broke in!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 28, 2011)

Javelin said:


> We will see how the 261 does when it get broke in a little. Right now it will not saw with my 5100 and it is stock but broke in!


Does your 261 have 200psi cold like alot of 5100's have including the one I had and sold?If my 346 had 200psi cold it would rip I think.I have 173psi cold now.


----------



## heathkiks (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 190 on my 5105 tonight. For what that is worth


----------



## Brewmaster (Jan 29, 2011)

heathkiks said:


> I have 190 on my 5105 tonight. For that is worth



Shoit ... I think I am gona use 45/1 synthetic in my 5105 from now on.

I heard of scores happening too frequently. Figured it was owner malfunction ... but pushing 200 PSI ! ... extra care is wise. 

I think I will show the lube love with mine till she drops to 180psi and lower.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

Javelin said:


> We will see how the 261 does when it get broke in a little. Right now it will not saw with my 5100 and it is stock but broke in!


 
In that case something is wrong with your 261. Seriously it should out cut the 5100 pretty easily, not to say the 5100 is a bad saw. I've tested all of the above saws and while the 5100 has great power it's simply not a 346 or 261, and I see this more as fact than opinion.


----------



## heathkiks (Jan 29, 2011)

I have not run the 261, but I have run the 5105, 346, 353, and 260. I do know that the 5105 is almost running with the 346 with the 260 lagging substantially behind. I would, however, love to see what the big hype is with the 261.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

woodyman said:


> Does your 261 have 200psi cold like alot of 5100's have including the one I had and sold?If my 346 had 200psi cold it would rip I think.I have 173psi cold now.


 
Compression alone will not necessarily = more power, normally yes but it depends on a lot of things, timing being one of them. One thing is for sure, too much compression in a work saw will kill the bottom end no time. Why do you think the newer Dolmar 5105 has less compression? Simple they overheated, spun crank bearings and so on.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

heathkiks said:


> I have not run the 261, but I have run the 5105, 346, 353, and 260. I do know that the 5105 is almost running with the 346 with the 260 lagging substantially behind. I would, however, love to see what the big hype is with the 261.


 
You're right about the big hype thing, it happens all to often here. In normal cutting it's hard to tell the max power difference between the 346, 5100 and the 261 without a stopwatch. The 261 and 5100 do make their power down low, the 346 likes rpm's.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2011)

Isna said:


> 346XP handles great. Very good small size saw...
> On the other hand, MS260 and 261 are very reliable saws.
> Very hard choice...
> I prefer using the 346xp but, If I want a really reliable saw (long term investment), I would go for a MS260 or MS261...



Hmmm, there are no evidence those Stihls are more reliable than the 346xp - it is a 1999 model, and problems have always been few and far between. Carb and choke etc. issues with the MS260 are much more common. 
The 261 is new and totally unproven.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> You're right about the big hype thing, it happens all to often here. In normal cutting it's hard to tell the max power difference between the 346, 5100 and the 261 without a stopwatch. The 261 and 5100 do make their power down low, the 346 likes rpm's.



Yes, because the 346xp is made for what a 50cc saw really is about, and not as a smaller version of a larger "firewood" saw. :yawn:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, because the 346xp is made for what a 50cc saw really is about, and not as a smaller version of a larger "firewood" saw. :yawn:


 
AWWW Troll,

Admit it, you really like the 5100 best of all, don't you?

Them saws are close enough, the deciding factor would be the chain/operator.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 29, 2011)

Lets look at these saws this way;

$600 for a new 261=50% better than a $400 5100?

$500+ for a new 346=35%+ better than a 5100?

346/261 have cat mufflers, the 5100 does not.

My dealer has 2 remaining 5100s @ $395+ the Guvnors cut.

Math never lies!

But remember Darling you will look much better and have more friends if you run a Stihl.

And after all, "It's better to look good than to cut good Darling"


----------



## Ambull (Jan 29, 2011)

According to manufacturer's specs, the 5105 weighs less than an MS261, and it has more power than a MS261.

If you get the Stihl, be sure to get a couple extra pairs of pants, so you can change when the flippy cap comes undone and ruins them, lol.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok look here is why the 261 is the BEST! It is because it says STIHL on it!:silly: It is just like a lot of guys around here they have drank the koolaid. Look it is a nice looking saw and I have no doubt it will be a dependable saw. 

However lets look at what the 5100 has done to the competition!

When the 5100 came out who was it's real competitor in performance? Redmax 5000 maybe? Stihl had nothing Husky had nothing really.

What happend the 346 got reworked into the good performer it is today to compete and now stihl has something to compete!

Are they better than a 5100/05 answer NO. But they appeal to those die hard fans so competition is good for everyone.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Lets look at these saws this way;
> 
> $600 for a new 261=50% better than a $400 5100?
> 
> ...


 
261 and the non-e-tech 346xp do not have cat muff. Have heard the e-tech has been dropped. It has also been very easy to get a non-cat 346xp, my dealer has not had a cat 346 in the last two years, but sold many.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 29, 2011)

Javelin said:


> Ok look here is why the 261 is the BEST! It is because it says STIHL on it!:silly: It is just like a lot of guys around here they have drank the koolaid. Look it is a nice looking saw and I have no doubt it will be a dependable saw.
> 
> However lets look at what the 5100 has done to the competition!
> 
> ...


 Guess you have never run a old 346xp. Mine will run right with a new one and maybe cut a bit faster.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2011)

Ambull said:


> According to manufacturer's specs, the 5105 weighs less than an MS261, and it has more power than a MS261.
> 
> If you get the Stihl, be sure to get a couple extra pairs of pants, so you can change when the flippy cap comes undone and ruins them, lol.


 

Dolmar specs seldom are true, and specially not so in the US.

Not all other specs are either, but they are not off in the same systematical way.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 29, 2011)

I was only a dealer for them never ran one though:bulgy-eyes: Again it would run with a 5100 if you ran 325 on the 5100 and kept it in smaller wood.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Dolmar specs seldom are true, and specially not so in the US.
> 
> Not all other specs are either, but they are not off in the same systematical way.


 
You are right again ole' Boy, The Dolmar specs back in the '80s were way off base fo sure.

Not so much with the ratings these days. I am sure my 143 has no where near 10 H.P. or my three 153s for that matter.

But the hoot over the new Stihl is laughable, we have people touting their dependability???????????????????????

The 5100 will flat out put the 026/MS260 to shame, The 346 is *NOT* heads and tails above the 5100 either.

But hey, run with what ya brung, they all will put wood in the truck, and will all fail if not cared for.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> But hey, run with what ya brung, they all will put wood in the truck, and will all fail if not cared for.



That's the truth. 

And the bigger truth is that in reality, there is NO "best" 50cc out there. All of the saws mentioned are real good, and we all have our favorites, but none of them have enough advantages over the others to be declared as being the "best".


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2011)

spike60 said:


> That's the truth.
> 
> And the bigger truth is that in reality, there is NO "best" 50cc out there. All of the saws mentioned are real good, and we all have our favorites, but none of them have enough advantages over the others to be declared as being the "best".


 
Well said. I don't think anyone is giving away 260s, 261s, 5100s or 346s so buy what ya want. For the time being, I'm sticking with my 026, no sight of a 261 yet.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 29, 2011)

spike60 said:


> That's the truth.
> 
> And the bigger truth is that in reality, there is NO "best" 50cc out there. All of the saws mentioned are real good, and we all have our favorites, but none of them have enough advantages over the others to be declared as being the "best".


 
I agree with this statement...we all have our favorite 50cc saw. I like the efco....but truth be told I have a soft spot for a pioneer p26...its an oldie but a goodie...dang things are light for a 50cc saw. Im sure others will ask whats wrong with me....I just like how light they are and there balance and best of all...how cheap you can get one at a yard sale. But ill tell ya now they arent the fastest 50cc....they only spin 9000rpm.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 29, 2011)

Very well put. This is an ongoing argument that will never be satisfied! I can remember growing up and my dad was a jonsereds fan and I was an olympic fan. We still have our discussions about those days. and even the old mcculloch vs everything else converstations. Lets face it chainsaws are addictive:lashes:


----------



## slipknot (Jan 29, 2011)

Javelin said:


> Very well put. This is an ongoing argument that will never be satisfied! I can remember growing up and my dad was a jonsereds fan and I was an olympic fan. We still have our discussions about those days. and even the old mcculloch vs everything else converstations. Lets face it chainsaws are addictive:lashes:


 
dayumm skippy!! I want more chainsaws too....I like yellow saws for some reason...they dont have to be macs either....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Lets look at these saws this way;
> 
> $600 for a new 261=50% better than a $400 5100?
> 
> ...



True but people do. Where are you getting that a 261 sells for 600.00? Tell me Darling is this 12 or 6, seems you don't know the differance anyway,LOLOLOL


----------



## WACutter (Jan 29, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> True but people do. Where are you getting that a 261 sells for 600.00? Tell me Darling is this 12 or 6, seems you don't know the differance anyway,LOLOLOL


 
Here you are looking at $579 for a 261 with a 20" bar. Maybe you could get that down to around $530 or so. I may have to pick one up sometime, after the budget recovers from the last CAD purchase.

346's (most new ones I see now don't have cat mufflers) can be had for around $460; the 5105's come in at around $480 - but those have the cats that probably have to be ditched. The 5100's are long gone. So, street prices considered, the 261 is still a good $50-70 more than the competition. 

I can't speak to the 261, but they sure look like runners from what I've seen here. They feel nice in the shop, and seem pretty close the the 346NE and 5100 size wise. I have the 5100, 346 OE, and NE, all stock and no cats. From these 3, the 5100 seems a bit stronger than the others, and will happily run a 20" 3/8 all day. The OE is my favorite limber, is light, and cuts like a laser with a 16" .325 bar. The OE has noticeably less torque than the NE, which seems to have less grunt than the 5100. 

All are great saws. Even and "old" 260 is a good peformer. Put a few extra holes in the muffler, and let it breathe. With a 16" 3/8 bar it ran like a champ. I sold an older 260 that had seen a lot of hours, and it was probably my most reliable saw. 

And going out on a limb, by a small margin, the Stihl's seem to have the best quality of the bunch. I run Dolmars and Huskies too, but Stihl just looks to have a slight edge in build quality.

Regarding the OP, if I were buying new today I would look at the 346NE and MS261, and see which one feels best. The 346OE and 5100 are gone. With Dolmar, I am having an increasingly difficult time finding a real dealer. It used to be worth the hunt as the 7900 and 5100 are such great performers and were excellent buys. Now that the prices have gone up considerably, not so much.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> True but people do. Where are you getting that a 261 sells for 600.00? Tell me Darling is this 12 or 6, seems you don't know the differance anyway,LOLOLOL


 

Basically, it doesn't matter what they cost - Just get the "best" one! :crazy1:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

As always these POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.

Pre 261 vid.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wESfuvkGFqU" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 29, 2011)

As always theses POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.



Your post is correct, but it's also as big of a waste as these threads FACTS or not 

As long as we have more than one brand of saw there will be this type of threads.

By the way I have the 3 best 50cc saws ever made 026, MS260 and MS261 :hmm3grin2orange:



TT


----------



## woodyman (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> As always theses POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> 
> Pre 261 vid.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wESfuvkGFqU" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>



Nice vid.How did that 372 do?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

woodyman said:


> Nice vid.How did that 372 do?



Not to bad lol.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

Trigger-Time said:


> By the way I have the 3 best 50cc saws ever made 026, MS260 and MS261 :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> TT


 
I don't doubt that.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I don't doubt about that.



Am I correct to assume you guys have been drinking?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope I'm just a tard. lol


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 29, 2011)

Trigger-Time said:


> As always theses POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll see your three 50cc, and raise you six 100cc.


----------



## stihlman95 (Jan 29, 2011)

the best 50 cc i have used is my stihl 38 av super it is a monster and there isn't anything it cant cut. stihl's are the best.husqvarna is 2 best.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Jan 29, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> the best 50 cc i have used is my stihl 38 av super it is a monster and there isn't anything it cant cut. stihl's are the best.husqvarna is 2 best.


 
:monkey:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

stihl 38 = 61cc.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 29, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> the best 50 cc i have used is my stihl 38 av super it is a monster and there isn't anything it cant cut. Stihl's are the best.husqvarna is 2 best.


 
f a i l


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> stihl 38 = 61cc.


 
don't forget the 72cc 'er


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> don't forget the 72cc 'er


 
Correct the later 038 were indeed 72cc


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 29, 2011)

i gots 2:dance:


----------



## Javelin (Jan 29, 2011)

Not hearsay on my end:bashful:


----------



## Ambull (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> As always these POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> 
> Pre 261 vid.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wESfuvkGFqU" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


 
Cool vid, but I am sure you weren't using the same chain in all the saws, were you?

Also, the saw we are looking at now is the Dolmar 5105, no longer the 5100. As stated, the Stihl is the MS260 as well.

This is just one aspect of the comparison anyway. You should have put all three on a scale too. If I really want to cut fast, I won't be grabbing a 346 anyway. I'll be going for the 372 or 395xp, lol.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 29, 2011)

gixxer1237 said:


> *I have been cutting a LOT of downed hedge *and want a smaller saw for limbing. Thinking of either a 261 or 346. The other saw I use is a ms310. So I already have stihl chains and bars, but i'm also thinking 357 or 361. I may have the early stages of CAD...


 
if you're serious about cutting hedge, I recommend one of Stihl's DURO chains (carbide) for your limbing saw

work very well, and I can swallow the price to not be sharpening it every hour on hedge

believe it or not I run an MS170 with 14" bar and DURO chain as a limbing saw...it works well


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 29, 2011)

I may be way off base here, I have an 026 and a J/Red version of the 353 and both are good saws. Neither can come close to my 115i Dolmar though. Are the newer Stihls, Dolmars and Huskys that more powerful?


----------



## Kemper (Jan 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> AWWW Troll,
> 
> Admit it, you really like the 5100 best of all, don't you?
> 
> Them saws are close enough, the deciding factor would be the chain/operator.


 


...Or a professional cookie cutter.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 29, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> As always these POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> 
> Pre 261 vid.
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wESfuvkGFqU" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


 
man that was a good time.


----------



## Kemper (Jan 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> In stock form, both the 346 and 261 are stronger than the 5100/5105. The same applies after my porting too. The worst part about the 5100/5105 is the limited coil.


 


The 5100 is the stronger saw in bigger wood, it has more low end torque, and will pull a 20 inch bar with authority.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Lets look at these saws this way;
> 
> $600 for a new 261=50% better than a $400 5100?
> 
> ...


 
Your prices are WAY off! I pay $519 for a MS261 with a 16" B&C. A 346 is $440, but I think that's going up soon.


----------



## WACutter (Jan 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> As always these POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Count (Jan 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Your prices are WAY off! I pay $519 for a MS261 with a 16" B&C. A 346 is $440, but I think that's going up soon.


 
how much do you sell the 346 XP for?
if I`m from Romania, can I buy a saw from you?
I don`t know, you issue a pro forma invoice, I pay it to the bank and you ship it over kinda thing ? maybe do some tunning etc ?


----------



## The Count (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with those who think that until an exhaustive test is performed by a third, reliable party that all brand biases agree upon, we can only express emotion and only to some extend some facts; but then again the fact itself, even if it is truly fact will be regarded as subjective opinion; and even such test will utopically be performed, I`m not sure the result will be unanimously accepted for bias will always prevail reason.

as Margareth Wolfe Hungerford said: "beauty is in the eye of the beholder",
maybe the real question is not "what is the best saw" rather than " what saw makes me the best I can be ? "

@ OP: go find the best saw for you; you know where to look, the options were shown to you by this fine gentleman and good luck, cut wood and post picture.

cheers.


----------



## The Count (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been both watched and very much enjoyed Brad`s video. Thumbs up. Good job.
I have one technically question:
if you make two cuts in a square wood, one you go parallel to upper and lower face and the other one diagonally, the result is the same?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> stihl 38 = 61cc.


 


Andyshine77 said:


> Correct the later 038 were indeed 72cc


 
Some were 67cc as well, the "Supers".

The 72cc ones are the "Magnums" (Mag and Mag II).


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2011)

The Count said:


> I have been both watched and very much enjoyed Brad`s video. Thumbs up. Good job.
> I have one technically question:
> if you make two cuts in a square wood, one you go parallel to upper and lower face and the other one diagonally, the result is the same?



Very unlikely, but I never tried.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 30, 2011)

This thread is kind of funny. Opinions are one thing, but miss-information is another. 
Both can be found here.

I say, buy what you like!


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Your prices are WAY off! I pay $519 for a MS261 with a 16" B&C. A 346 is $440, but I think that's going up soon.


 
Wow , brad,

I got the price off the Stihl website $559.95 for 18" bar plus the tax that *most* of us pay puts us close enough to $600.

And your price of $440 for a 346 is kinda,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LOW.

And my price on the 5100s is kinda low too, but it is what it is.

I'm sure these are all good 50cc saws, to say one trumps the other in all conditions and catagories is quite biased. 

But I sure hope all this hype brings you in a bunch of buisness, I do have the utmost respect for your self promotion.


Good Day!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 30, 2011)

The Count said:


> I have been both watched and very much enjoyed Brad`s video. Thumbs up. Good job.
> I have one technically question:
> if you make two cuts in a square wood, one you go parallel to upper and lower face and the other one diagonally, the result is the same?



I would also like to know?I have some racing to do Febuary 19,2011.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

woodyman said:


> I would also like to know?I have some racing to do Febuary 19,2011.


 
Going diagonally is a farther distance through the wood. BTW, the chain and operator are more important than a port job. It's key to operate the saw in it's powerband too. The tuning of the saw is critical as well. There are lots of variables.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 30, 2011)

When will this thread die...lol. You guys must be bored.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Lets look at these saws this way;
> 
> $600 for a new 261=50% better than a $400 5100?
> 
> ...


 


blsnelling said:


> Your prices are WAY off! I pay $519 for a MS261 with a 16" B&C. A 346 is $440, but I think that's going up soon.


 


sachsmo said:


> Wow , brad,
> 
> I got the price off the Stihl website $559.95 for 18" bar plus the tax that *most* of us pay puts us close enough to $600.
> 
> ...


What's this have to do with hype or self promotion? Your facts and your math are simply way off, that's all. You used *MSRP + tax *on the Stihl and Husky and a *discounted price without tax *on the 5100. The prices I pay on those two models aren't special prices for me either.

$519 for a new 261=30% more than a $400 5100, not 50%.

$440 for a new 346=10% more than a $400 5100, not 35%?

Also, *no 261s have cat mufflers*, and I've never bought a 346 with one either. BTW, when it's all said and done, with the 5100 you're still stuck with a limited coil on the 5100. For that reason alone, I won't own one.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What's this have to do with hype or self promotion? Your facts and your math are simply way off, that's all. You used *MSRP + tax *on the Stihl and Husky and a *discounted price without tax *on the 5100. The prices I pay on those two models aren't special prices for me either.
> 
> $519 for a new 261=30% more than a $400 5100, not 50%.
> 
> ...


 
Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me brad,

I didn't have _your_ price list when I made the post earlier.
And I apoligize for the cat statement on the 261.

But there aint no way in hades that the 261 is even 25% better than the 5100.

Go pound sand my brother.

And be a *REAL* patriot and give Ceasar his due!


By the way;

At your price the 346 is 111% + 11% more tax than the Dolmar

And the 261 is 131% + 31% more tax than the price of the Dolmar

I *DON'T* use saws to cut cookies by the way.

All good saws, but like I said earlier, ain't a gnats arse difference between all three.

Now where'a that number for the IRS?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me brad,
> 
> I didn't have _your_ price list when I made the post earlier.
> And I apoligize for the cat statement on the 261.
> ...


 
Whatever dude. You're the one that posted all the misinfomation. Now you want to cover your butt with all these pathetic empty cat strikes. And your math is still wrong. $40 is 10% more than $400, not 11%. BTW, I do pay taxes on any saw I buy locally. Besides, what does that have to do with anything?

I'm done with you. Keep covering your butt.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 30, 2011)

ooh,these threads are some kinda fun.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> ooh,these threads are some kinda fun.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 30, 2011)

What is it about Brad that brings out the hate in everybody? lol!!

I didn't know the 5100 had a limited coil. The 5105 doesn't, or if it does it is high enough that it doesn't make a difference. I can lean mine out and get it to 15k RPM if I want to. It does have a cat, but I am going to try taking that out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambull said:


> What is it about Brad that brings out the hate in everybody? lol!!
> 
> I didn't know the 5100 had a limited coil. The 5105 doesn't, or if it does it is high enough that it doesn't make a difference. I can lean mine out and get it to 15k RPM if I want to. It does have a cat, but I am going to try taking that out.


 
The 5105 is rev-limited lower than the 5100, IIRC. The 5105 also has a cat muffler now, that the 5100 did not.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 30, 2011)

Just go buy a 660. Who needs 50cc saws anyways. :beer:

I think alot of guys on here support thier brands over anything else. I do too if I think my saw is the better choice. Such as my 361 over the 60cc class. But thats JMO also. 

BS threads remind me of this Indian fable I once heard.

"The mountain lion came down from the mountain one day and found two bulls fighting in the field. He waited till they were tired and then eat them both. Laying around stuffed and happy, he let out a mighty roar. The farmers, looking for thier bulls, followed the roars of the lion, and shot him dead."
Moral of the story: if your mouth is full of bull, keep it shut!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambull said:


> What is it about Brad that brings out the hate in everybody? lol!!
> 
> I didn't know the 5100 had a limited coil. The 5105 doesn't, or if it does it is high enough that it doesn't make a difference. I can lean mine out and get it to 15k RPM if I want to. It does have a cat, but I am going to try taking that out.



Brad just tell it like he feels it is, even when he knows it won'
t be popular with everyone - nothing wrong with that!:wink:

The early 5105s had a 14500 rpm limiter and no cat as I recall it - the newer US ones have a 13800 rpm limiter.


----------



## btmonnat (Jan 30, 2011)

I am glad I ordered my new 346xp before I read all this and watched these vidios because after this I would be so confussed I would jusy say to heck with it and go buy a wild thing. These saws are all so close I would run them all and buy the one that feels the best. No two people are the same and no two saws feel the same.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Whatever dude. You're the one that posted all the misinfomation. Now you want to cover your butt with all these pathetic empty cat strikes. And your math is still wrong. $40 is 10% more than $400, not 11%. BTW, I do pay taxes on any saw I buy locally. Besides, what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> I'm done with you. Keep covering your butt.



:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

btmonnat said:


> These saws are all so close I would run them all and buy the one that feels the best. No two people are the same and no two saws feel the same.


 
That there is the best advice.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 30, 2011)

btmonnat said:


> I am glad I ordered my new 346xp before I read all this and watched these vidios because after this I would be so confussed I would jusy say to heck with it and go buy a wild thing. These saws are all so close I would run them all and buy the one that feels the best. No two people are the same and no two saws feel the same.


 
You got it right, and the 346xp surely will feel the best to most that isn't just bucking firewood or cutting cookies.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> You got it right, and the 346xp surely will feel the best to most that isn't just bucking firewood or cutting cookies.



You sure do get alot of things right.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 30, 2011)

WACutter said:


> Andyshine77 said:
> 
> 
> > As always these POS threads have more BS in them than a bull's intestinal tract. I see nothing new here at all. The FACTS have been given many, many times before. The 261 and 346 NE or OE are both stronger than the 5100, end of story. This is fact not hearsay. Same thing with the 261 vs the 346, the 261 IS stronger than the 346. With that all said, run what you like and stop making useless threads like this, they all cut wood.
> ...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 30, 2011)

btmonnat said:


> I am glad I ordered my new 346xp before I read all this and watched these vidios because after this I would be so confussed I would jusy say to heck with it and go buy a wild thing. These saws are all so close I would run them all and buy the one that feels the best. No two people are the same and no two saws feel the same.


 
Most on here are computer chair sawyers, right now with the cold and snow myself included. More complete BS in these threads than ever, and when you give them some real info they don't like it and get all pissed off.

sachsmo I can get a 261 for $500.00 with tax and the 346 for $440 like Brad. Hell I paid $630.00 with tax for my 362. Having real dealers that give a fair price means a lot.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Most on here are computer chair sawyers, right now with the cold and snow myself included. More complete BS in these threads than ever, and when you give them some real info they don't like it and get all pissed off.
> 
> sachsmo I can get a 261 for $500.00 with tax and the 346 for $440 like Brad. Hell I paid $630.00 with tax for my 362. Having real dealers that give a fair price means a lot.



the ms260 up here is almost 650 bucks. the 346 os 780 bucks plus tax:sick:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 30, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> the ms260 up here is almost 650 bucks. the 346 os 780 bucks plus tax:sick:


 
I'd just buy a Wild thing lol.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 30, 2011)

JAFO here,but it seems too me some posters have oversized opinions of themselfs.
50cc saws are not fast in big wood period.80cc saws are not needed in small wood and some people would be just fine with a wilthing and a wood shark for backup.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 30, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> JAFO here,but it seems too me some posters have oversized opinions of themselfs.
> 50cc saws are not fast in big wood period.80cc saws are not needed in small wood and some people would be just fine with a wilthing and a wood shark for backup.


 
I kinda agree with you. But I think everyone just has an opinion here. Thats the way it should be. But some just always think their opinion is always right. Thats just not cool. Everyone is going to have an opinion, but some need to realize that thier opinion is just an opinion and not always a fact. I'm not pointing this at anyone in particular, just saying. :smile-big:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> 50cc saws are not fast in big wood period.80cc saws are not needed in small wood and some people would be just fine with a wilthing and a wood shark for backup.


 
That true in most cases. However, when a 50cc MS261 can outperform most 70cc saws in 20" bar sized wood, that's something to get excited about IMHO.

In this vid, the 261 is from 0:51-2:41. There are clips of various 60-70cc saws as well for comparison.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1qBkn0QQTOE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kyh-CU13Woc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## slipknot (Jan 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> WACutter said:
> 
> 
> > If you read my post I never said which saw is better, that's up to the individual. However when it comes to power, what I've stated above is fact based on the testing that I and others have done. Some of the people involved are Stihl guys, some are Dolmar guys, and some like myself could care less about brand.
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> If you read my post I never said which saw is better, that's up to the individual. However when it comes to power, what I've stated above is fact based on the testing that I and others have done. Some of the people involved are Stihl guys, some are Dolmar guys, and some like myself could care less about brand.
> 
> Here's a little something for people that haven't done any real testing, or as much testing as Brad or myself have. You can pickup a saw, lets say a 261, bury the bar in a 20" oak log and it will feel OK, nothing special. Now you grab a 346 and run it in the same log and it just screams right through like nothing. Hell you'd even bet a few bucks that the 346 is faster. Now we go check out the vid, and WTF, the 261 is over 2 seconds faster.
> 
> My point. Perception plays an enormous roll when it comes to how strong, or how fast a saw really is. You simply can not say or think this saws is stronger than that saw, within reason. If you do, you'll be proven wrong more times than not.


 
Excellent post Andre. The best saw is the one that feels best in the buyers hands. I call a saw for what it is, reguardless of the brand. You only see one Husky in my sig now. It's there because is was stronger than anything anyone else had to offer until the 261 came out. The 261 is right there with it, and maybe stronger with a long bar. But the 346 is too fine to get rid of. BTW, I leave a 16" on the 346 and a 20" on the 261. It just handles it so well.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Basically, it doesn't matter what they cost - Just get the "best" one! :crazy1:



True, I'm with you. If I want something, can afford it, I buy it. Price rarely gets in my way if I want it bad enough. That cat talking 600.00 for a 261 is FOS though. I'll be selling them all day long for alittle over 500.00. A 18in lists for 569.95, not 600.00 and on pro saws rarely is th list price the sell price...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe these will help the OP a little. Here are stock and muffler modded vids of a 346 and 261. The wood is a 10"-11" Oak cant.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gIpiD-jjvuc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7xrZHmCZbcI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

how much it costs to get a pocket tach.
is it reliable ?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Brad just tell it like he feels it is, even when he knows it won'
> t be popular with everyone - nothing wrong with that!:wink:
> 
> The early 5105s had a 14500 rpm limiter and no cat as I recall it - the newer US ones have a 13800 rpm limiter.


 Nothing wrong with being honest!

To bad we have some people with sand in their vag.......


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> how much it costs to get a pocket tach.
> is it reliable ?


 
How about you go look?

This is the best 50cc saw not "how good a pocket tach is"..........:struggle:


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> How about you go look?
> 
> This is the best 50cc saw not "how good a pocket tach is"..........:struggle:


 
have you woke up in the wrong side of the bed ?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> have you woke up in the wrong side of the bed ?


 
Ive been up all night, you just post some off topic crap all the time in a thread.


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

my question is very much thread related;
if you have bordered to watch the videos, there was a pocket tach that showed the rpm
why it was off topic to ask how reliable one is? or how expensive for that matter?
your intrusion generated more off topic posts;
mine just needed an answer.
really man. is it that you dislike me personally ?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> how much it costs to get a pocket tach.
> is it reliable ?



Mine work very well as far as I can tell, and cost around 100 USD (in the US).

I agree with you that this is related to the thread topic, and not totally off the topic......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Niko, I should get one for my *50cc* 346XP
that I consider the best 50 CC saw. Ever.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> Thank you Niko, I should get one for my *50cc* 346XP
> that I consider the best 50 CC saw. Ever.



A tach is always a good idea, specially on saws with rev limiters.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> Thank you Niko, I should get one for my *50cc* 346XP
> that I consider the best 50 CC saw. Ever.


 
It aint 

LOL


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> No please make 80 more threads asking what saw you should get.


 
Too late. I already bought one.
and those threads really helped me a lot.
I really can`t see how have I forced you to read let alone to respond to those threads.
I just skip those threads I find uninteresting;
I don`t answer insulting people.
Don`t you have this option ?

why else this forum exists if not to help and get help ?
I also know I`m gonna get the 372 XP or if I can find the 372 XPW for my two saw plan; This much i`ve learned. and I still have more to learn and questions to ask, like it or not.
but again we are stealing the topic away.
I see your point but I suggest we stop just the same.

I apologize to the OP and everyone else but I had to respond.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> Too late. I already bought one.
> and those threads really helped me a lot.
> I really can`t see how have I forced you to read let alone to respond to those threads.
> I just skip those threads I find uninteresting;
> ...


 
This is what i get after i gave you advice in your other thread:weep:


----------



## The Count (Jan 31, 2011)

yes you did. thank you.
I didn`t knew as I was typing.
let`s kiss and make up.
no bad blood here.

and to get on topic, if not for the 346 XP I would have definitely went for the MS 261 and then for Dolmar or Jonsered.
this is what I favor based on my limited knowledge

edit : Clay, if I knew you are taking it back I wouldn`t have post it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> how much it costs to get a pocket tach.
> is it reliable ?


 
I bought that tach used and have been using it several years myself. It works great and refreshes very quickly. It's now called the Tiny Tach, made by Fast Tach.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

The Count said:


> yes you did. thank you.
> I didn`t knew as I was typing.
> let`s kiss and make up.
> no bad blood here.
> ...


 
I dunno if i wanna kiss, a hug is even pushing it. We can just call it ok, even tho i love rag'n on you about your threads.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The early 5105s had a 14500 rpm limiter and no cat as I recall it - the newer US ones have a 13800 rpm limiter.



Perhaps mine is limited to the 14500. I will have to verify. I honestly thought I went higher than that without hearing it skip. But anyways the stock spec is 13800. I checked the manual, and here is what it says:

"For units with electronic engine speed limitation: No tachometer is necessary to determine maximum permissable speed, since exceeding this speed will result in clearly audible ignition misses!" 

According to you, they all have electronic speed limitation, just some have it set higher than max recommended speed. I can believe it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2011)

That's quite misleading in the manual. It's actually VERY easy to mistake the rev-limiter as 4-stroking, and you could end up burning up your topend.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's quite misleading in the manual. It's actually VERY easy to mistake the rev-limiter as 4-stroking, and you could end up burning up your topend.


 
:agree2:


----------



## slipknot (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> It aint
> 
> LOL


 
Dood...your creating a lot of off the topic BS...if you can contribute to this thread shut the [email protected]#$ up and quit being a troll. Your in here looking for a fight it seems.

Sorry, I figured I could contribute.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's quite misleading in the manual. It's actually VERY easy to mistake the rev-limiter as 4-stroking, and you could end up burning up your topend.



You are completely correct, Brad.

My sincerest apologies to you and SawTroll, as I checked the saw out with a Fast Tach. Sure enough it started cutting the ignition at 13,800. And yes it sounds a lot like 4 stroking. I never actually saw it run faster, as the dealer tach'ed it out and gave me some bad info.

Now I am definitely cutting off the trim tabs and doing the muffler mod today......

I will take some pictures and start a new thread.


----------



## Machold (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting thread; I couldn't comment because I haven't run enough different 50cc saws, especially Stihl & Husqvarna. Without having done so, I will say: you wouldn't be choosing wrong with either Mak/Dolmar, Solo or EFCO.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 31, 2011)

:yawn::sleepy:opcorn:


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Dood...your creating a lot of off the topic BS...if you can contribute to this thread *shut the [email protected]#$ up* and quit being a troll. Your in here looking for a fight it seems.
> 
> Sorry, I figured I could contribute.


 
Sounds like fightin' words to me......:good:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> Sounds like fightin' words to me......:good:


 
*Let's get it on!!!*


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Let's get it on!!!*


 
I better not i dont want him crying again and using fool language


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Whatever dude. You're the one that posted all the misinfomation. Now you want to cover your butt with all these pathetic empty cat strikes. And your math is still wrong. $40 is 10% more than $400, not 11%. BTW, I do pay taxes on any saw I buy locally. Besides, what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> I'm done with you. Keep covering your butt.


 Heh, Heh,

Well bradley $440-$395=45 dollars=11% ( off _*your*_ numbers)

You aint too smart are ya bro, have fun covering *YOUR* butt, eh?
You know, "what comes around goes around"

The reason I have a prob with brads "unbiased" tests, are because there is always an underlying bit of propaganda.(for his services)

It sure seems he is only trying to line his own pockets.

JMHO

God Bless America!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


> Sounds like fightin' words to me......:good:


 
opcorn: this should get hilarious.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

slipknot said:


> opcorn: this should get hilarious.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 31, 2011)

ClayKann101 said:


>


 
And it just did..lol..where did that smiley come from? thats too funny!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 31, 2011)

slipknot said:


> And it just did..lol..where did that smiley come from? thats too funny!


 
Its a secret...lol just go to google type in whatever smiley you want and something will come up. Then there is a forum code to copy and paste. I hope i dont get in trouble, i been using it alot.


----------



## stihlman95 (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry gentlmen, mine is a 1980's model 038 av super which is a 50cc and around 4.7 or 5 hp. have pics of it. beautiful saw:chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> sorry gentlmen, mine is a 1980's model 038 av super which is a 50cc and around 4.7 or 5 hp. have pics of it. beautiful saw:chainsawguy:



Hopefully that is meant as a joke!

67cc is _a little_ more than 50cc, and that hp statement is very optimistic if the saw is anywhere near stock.....:msp_rolleyes::msp_lol:


----------



## Chaz1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw that too and thought......someone is severely misinformed!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe he meant 028AV Super? Just a wild guess... definitely closer to 50cc's than the 038!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Maybe he meant 028AV Super? Just a wild guess... definitely closer to 50cc's than the 038!


 
Maybe, but then the hp spec he posted is even further off! 

For the record, the hp specs from Stihl are 4.35hp for the 038 Super and 3.4hp for the 028 Super. Both are seriously overweight for the power by todays standards.


----------



## The Count (Feb 15, 2011)

hey guys, no offense, but why are you still debating this?
is there a slight chance that other saw than THE 346 XP NE is a better 50cc saw?

*WHAT ?*


----------



## Brewmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe, but then the hp spec he posted is even further off!
> 
> For the record, the hp specs from Stihl are 4.35hp for the 038 Super and 3.4hp for the 028 Super. Both are seriously overweight for the power by todays standards.



Yeah ... they are ... I have had both in the last 60 days.

But I'll tell you what ... had a pristine 038AV Super ... and of the 100 or so saws I have owned ... that thing sounded better and ran like the pinnacle of old school German engineering. Super Sporty machine.

Sold it ... but remember it with great fondness.


----------



## Brewmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

The Count said:


> hey guys, no offense, but why are you still debating this?
> is there a slight chance that other saw than THE 346 XP NE is a better 50cc saw?
> 
> *WHAT ?*



I am on the lookout for that very saw so I can decide for myself.
Till I play wit it ... I am still a believer in the Dolmar PS-5105

I expect you are right though. 

PS- My New 40cc saw comes in today ! DCS401 ... woohoo !
Plus I got a Mint 372xpw yesterday with a reduced weight bar ... double woohoo!


----------



## The Count (Feb 15, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> I am on the lookout for that very saw so I can decide for myself.
> Till I play wit it ... I am still a believer in the Dolmar PS-5105
> 
> I expect you are right though.
> ...


 
congrats mate.


----------



## stihlman95 (Feb 22, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> stihl 38 = 61cc.


 
actually 66.8 cc


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 22, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> actually 66.8 cc


 
61cc
66.8cc
72(i can't remember axactly)cc


----------



## The Count (Feb 23, 2011)

guys, really; it hurts me to see you trouble. I was the same till I saw the light:
the best 50cc is the almighty 346 XP NE from Husqvarna. end of story.
sure 261 is close but it is a muscle saw. We are talking about the best here.
Now that we have sorted that out, what`s new?
:monkey:


----------



## Brewmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

The Count said:


> guys, really; it hurts me to see you trouble. I was the same till I saw the light:
> the best 50cc is the almighty 346 XP NE from Husqvarna. end of story.
> sure 261 is close but it is a muscle saw. We are talking about the best here.
> Now that we have sorted that out, what`s new?
> :monkey:



Alright ... I want one now.

But is there a tweener class saw ... a 54-55cc that will smoke the 346xp?
[And weigh in as light?]


----------



## Chaz1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> Alright ... I want one now.
> 
> But is there a tweener class saw ... a 54-55cc that will smoke the 346xp?
> [And weigh in as light?]


 
Simply put.......Nope!!!


----------



## Brewmaster (Feb 23, 2011)

Chaz1 said:


> Simply put.......Nope!!!


 
Thats what I figured ... but the hunt and test trials are fun.


----------



## stihl waters (Feb 24, 2011)

The original poster also mentioned he was considering a 361 which is in my opinion head & shoulders above any of the saws mentioned here. I have a 361 and run it most of the time unless I am in real big timber, then I'll use my 440.
No comparison between a 361 & the other saws mentioned,& I honestly wouldn't take a Dolmar if it were given to me ! He might be lucky enough to find a 361, my dealer has 6 left, not sure about the new 362 anyone use one of those yet ??


----------



## The Count (Feb 24, 2011)

stihl waters said:


> The original poster also mentioned he was considering a 361 which is in my opinion head & shoulders above any of the saws mentioned here. I have a 361 and run it most of the time unless I am in real big timber, then I'll use my 440.
> No comparison between a 361 & the other saws mentioned,& I honestly wouldn't take a Dolmar if it were given to me ! He might be lucky enough to find a 361, my dealer has 6 left, not sure about the new 362 anyone use one of those yet ??


 
they say it is not better; that actually the 361 was a great saw; but instead of putting it next to a 50 cc you should compare the 361 to a 60cc saw (like the 562XP  )


----------



## Brewmaster (Feb 24, 2011)

The Count said:


> they say it is not better; that actually the 361 was a great saw; but instead of putting it next to a 50 cc you should compare the 361 to a 60cc saw (like the 562XP  )



"Holy Buttpucker" Batman / Count ... the 562xp shames all contenders in class.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> actually 66.8 cc



61, 67 or 72cc - depending on version. 

....but this is far off topic here....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> "Holy Buttpucker" Batman / Count ... the 562xp shames all contenders in class.



560xp vs. (the Euro) MS361 still is an open question - but the Husky likely will handle better. The weight is the same, as far as it is known.

Anyway, they both are off topic here!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2011)

Brewmaster said:


> Alright ... I want one now.
> 
> But is there a tweener class saw ... a 54-55cc that will smoke the 346xp?
> [And weigh in as light?]



Simple answer, NO!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


The closest probably is the ol' 254xp, but it surly is heavier as well as stronger!


----------



## computeruser (Dec 15, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> I have made a list of top pick selection review for best 50cc chainsaw avaiable in market right now. Please check it here https://sawingfacts.com/best-50cc-chainsaw/. I hope this unbiased review will help you to take perfect buying decision. Let me know about your feedback. Thanks.



Not only unbiased, but wholly uninformed. Wow.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 15, 2020)

computeruser said:


> Not only unbiased, but wholly uninformed. Wow.


I agree that is funnyshit right there absolute rubbish most of them .
Even if it is a 9-year-old thread


----------



## mojo jojo (Dec 15, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> I have made a list of top pick selection review for best 50cc chainsaw avaiable in market right now. Please check it here https://sawingfacts.com/best-50cc-chainsaw/. I hope this unbiased review will help you to take perfect buying decision. Let me know about your feedback. Thanks.


Keep your list for yourself !

Right now

Stihl 261 c-m
Husqvarna 550 xp mark II


----------



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 15, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> I have made a list of top pick selection review for best 50cc chainsaw avaiable in market right now. Please check it here https://sawingfacts.com/best-50cc-chainsaw/. I hope this unbiased review will help you to take perfect buying decision. Let me know about your feedback. Thanks.


Looks like you resurrected a nine year old thread so you could spam us with a nonsensical list of random saws in an effort to drive revenue at your site when someone clicks on your links. 

I suggest not posting where knowledgeable people reside with a game plan like that.


----------

